# Gas Connection For Outside Stove...



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Has anyone moved or otherwise modified the propane quick connect for the outdoor stove? On our 23RS its under the camper. I literally have to get down on my knees and crawl under the camper to connect the gas line. Plus, the quick-connect is corroded and almost impossible to work- no one-handed connections so its even harder.

Thanks!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

EXCELLENT! I was gonna ask the same thing! 
I have some friends who just got a Travelstar. There is an opening in the side, under the outside grill, that resembles the electrical line cover on ours. You open it up and the gas connection is right there! MUCH handier than crawling on hands/knees to get under the camper. 
This, to me, would be a hard mod, but worth it IF your gonna keep the camper and camp much at all.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Some stretching and strengthening exercises will allow you to get under there easier









On a serious note, I haven't seen any corrosion on my fittings, looks like their brass and work fine after 3 seasons.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was also thinkin of extending that out a little more. With one bad knee it is tough to hook up.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Isn't that what the kids are for









Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Some stretching and strengthening exercises will allow you to get under there easier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY brass fittings work just fine too, thank you very much.







I can still get down there easily..I just dont want to.








Besides that, that just seemed so elementary, I had to wonder why Outback thought of everything BUT that?


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I was thinking about removing the quick-connect, splicing in some more galvanized pipe and running it up through the floor into the cabinets. Then, converting to flexible gas hose and either 1) putting a hole in the back of the outside stove storage area and running it through with a quick-connect (of course having rubber gromets on the hole so as not to damage the rubber hose), or 2) do as mentioned above and put a port-hole on the outside.

Anyone out there that does gas-line work? Would that work?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Personally, I think the more you keep gas lines, joints and fittings outside the coach, the better off (read 'safer') you will be. Not that it could not be done safely, but is it worth the effort/risk?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just want it 1 in inside of the wall area, so I can lean over and under and reach it.
I do agree with keeping it inside the lines of the trailer. Since my knee surgery I still cannot put my body weight on my knee when kneeling and getting back up is even more fun. Moving it will solve that problem.

I ll let my 8 and 5 yr old girls hook up yours Don









John


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, well is there some way to run an EXTENSION? from underneath the camper UP thru the sidewall and maybe thru the bottom of gray plastic lining of the outside cook center?? sorry







that make sense?? is it a direct route? In other words, when you open the cook center, the extension is laying inside? With a stopcock valve of course for safey. 
hmmm


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

There are all ready many connections in side the trailer such as stove, oven, water heater, so as long as it is done right you should have no problem running it where ever you want. If you have not had much experance running pipe let some one who has do it. Need to use the right sealer, test for leaks with soap bottle when done. To make this this short if done right and safely. You can put that line anywhere you want.

O by the way this is a very good idea. I will start on mine as soon as I get back from my weekender at Truckee River Ca.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I would just settle for a 6-8inch pipe extenson on the setup thats already there...to get it closer to the edge of the camper.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Dark Green Dmax. Thats the exact short version of what I want to do.









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

DO NOT use galvanized piping for gas piping. Use black iron or copper. The main piping on the camper is 1/2" black iron (black painted).

kevin


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

10-4 also some type of metal protective frame for this may be in order. You neverknow when a tire may come apart Or you pickup a road gator & kabosh you gas fitting & causing you camper to turn into a blazing inferno. or at the least lose all your gas


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds good but do not use galvinized pipe on propane. It seem like it would be easier to run soft copper from underneath up through the cabnet and out keeping it all one piece with flare ends. No leaks that way. Kirk


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> 10-4Â also some type of metal protective frame for this may be in order.Â You neverknowÂ when a tire may come apart Or you pickup a road gator & kabosh you gas fitting & causing you camper to turn into a blazing inferno. or at the least lose all your gas
> [snapback]51728[/snapback]​


I'm guessing that is why they don't run it on out another 6 or 8 inches, to keep it from being directly behind the tire, out of harms way.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Sounds good but do not use galvinized pipe on propane. It seem like it would be easier to run soft copper from underneath up through the cabnet and out keeping it all one piece with flare ends. No leaks that way. Kirk
> [snapback]51739[/snapback]​


Copper tubing would probably be ok for inside the unit but I would'nt use it under the trailer for the same reasons it's easy to run, it's soft and easy to puncture.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Soft copper is fine to use underneath, just put some heavy duty wire loom jacket around it. that will help for road debris and roack chips from puncturing. I personally would use BI pipe myself.

Good luck

Let's see pictures when done

Kevin


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> DO NOT use galvanized piping for gas piping. Use black iron or copper. The main piping on the camper is 1/2" black iron (black painted).
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]51709[/snapback]​


Didn't mean galvanized, meant the black stuff...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I know I'm kind of late to this topic. However, what I did was I installed a tee and added an extra coupler that I got from my dealer. It is the same as the manufacturer. I then went to a local propane shop and had a 15ft hose made to fit a bbq. I still have to reach under the trailer to connect them but I can run the stove and bbq at the same time off of the trailer propane. This makes the bbq much lighter and easier to store as well as not needing to deal with a seperate propane can which I think is one less dangerous thing to have to deal with. And now I can burn dinner twice as fast.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice mod







I'm tired of buying those little leaking cans of propane for the grill. Only downside is 15' of hose full of propane on disconnect









But that has me thinking now









Bill.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm like you h2oman, I removed the outside stove because we never use it. We use the connection now for our BBQ and use the shelf where the outside stove was for prep station for BBQ and when we are not bbqing we use the shelf for a tv where we can watch it outside.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Has anyone seen found a pre made hose for this connection? Have not seen anything in a store with a quick connect/LP bottle connection. Sounds like a BBQ dealer is the best place to have one made?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job John
Now all you have to do is post some pics of it









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

bweiler, I'm with you! I've looked a number of places and cannot find a hose with a quick disconnect on one end and the LP bottle type extension on the other. It would seem like they'd be out there somewhere....


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Don,

I'm completely retarded when it comes to posting pictures or I would. As I also said, I had the hose custom made. I just took in the stock hose off of my bbq so the guy could cut out the bbq end and attach it to the new hose. He had lots of quick connect ends in stock and just hooked it up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John
Don't sweat it
It take a little practice to get the hang of it. 
If I could do it anyone can do it









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> I would just settle for a 6-8inch pipe extenson on the setup thats already there...to get it closer to the edge of the camper.
> [snapback]51691[/snapback]​


Others have noted that to extend the existing pipe 6-8 inches would put it sqarely in the way of the water/grit/debris that the tires throw backward. Maybe your TT is configured differently, so maybe it would work for you.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Dark Green Dmax said:
> 
> 
> > I would just settle for a 6-8inch pipe extenson on the setup thats already there...to get it closer to the edge of the camper.
> ...


My hookup is in front of the wheels......but to extend it straight out would still put it in line with debris from the tires. I think I will just do the "hookup shuffle" to get it hooked up.









Steve


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

wicandthing said:


> Has anyone moved or otherwise modified the propane quick connect for the outdoor stove? On our 23RS its under the camper. I literally have to get down on my knees and crawl under the camper to connect the gas line. Plus, the quick-connect is corroded and almost impossible to work- no one-handed connections so its even harder.
> 
> Thanks!
> [snapback]51449[/snapback]​


Has anyone thought about the regulator.







Are the gas pressures the same for your fridge and furnace and so on....... I'd get a pro...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> wicandthing said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone moved or otherwise modified the propane quick connect for the outdoor stove? On our 23RS its under the camper. I literally have to get down on my knees and crawl under the camper to connect the gas line. Plus, the quick-connect is corroded and almost impossible to work- no one-handed connections so its even harder.
> ...


The regulator is up front with the gas bottles. Everything in your Outback operates at the same pressure. Same thing at your house....everything is regulated at your gas meter and all your appliances operate at the same pressure. This is not to say that LPG appliances and natural gas appliances are the same, because they are not. LPG and NG appliances have different orifice sizes.

Bill


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Bill;
I think you're right about the outback gas pressure







but our house has LP and it leaves the tank through a high pressure reg. and then goes to each major use through one of several low pressure reg. near each device, adjusted to each use. At least that is how the gas co. explained it. Would love to learn more about this, but no experience with anything of this type. Do you have any additional info, or a good site I might be able to read up on this?

Dave


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Hi Bill;
> I think you're right about the outback gas pressure
> 
> 
> ...


Dave,

That's a new one to me, but then I have never had LPG for the house. Wonder why it needs to be different than the Outback or how NG serves homes?

I looked at a few websites concerning LPG and I did see that dual regulation is the norm. The first (primary) regulator gets gas bottle pressure down to 10 psig and the next (secondary) regulator gets pressure typically to 11 inches water column, which is another pressure term. One psi (guage) is equivalent to roughly 28 inches of water column. Hence, 11 inches water column is roughly 0.4 psig (less that 1/2 pound of pressure).

*Definition: inch of water column (in WC)*
a traditional unit of pressure, used in plumbing to describe both water and gas pressures. The conventional equivalent of one inch of water is 249.0889 pascals, which is 2.490 889 millibars, about 0.036 127 pounds per square inch (psi) or about 0.073 556 inches (1.868 32 millimeters) of mercury.

Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

I love the extention for the BBQ - My connection is up at the valves. Moving it down would make it alot easier.







Mod #1 after the winter

For the outdoor cooker I went to a propane supply place and bought a T-fitting and another couple of quick release connections. Now I can use the stove and hook in my BBQ. I move my BBQ from the front to the side depending on the campsite.

As for LP pressure - everything after the regular is low pressure. Your BBQ could be high or low pressure. My BBQ came with a regulator, so I just connect directly in when using the low LP pressure (bypassing the BBQ regulator) from the TT and use the regulator if I go directly off of the tanks.

Thor


----------

